# Puppy not eating as much anymore



## linsjean (Oct 9, 2009)

Our 3 1/2 month old is starting to turn away from his food lately (about a week now). We have not changed dog food brands. We are feeding him 3/4 of a cup three times a day, and that's what the bag says to feed him. He used to attack his food. Have any ideas why he has started this new behavior? 

Last week, I was gently taking a toy from his mouth and he whimpered and one day last week, he would not eat at all.

Would you attribute all this to teething? We did call the vet, and she said check the gums and mouth and it all looks good in there. Do pups just get finicky? Is it ok to feed him less? Last time he was weighed (about 2 weeks ago) he was 11.9 pounds.

Thanks.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I rarely go by what the bag says...if I did, all my dogs would have been real porkers! You don't say what kind of dog he is.

He may be teething...or he may just not be as hungry. Is that 3/4 for the day or 3/4 per meal? 

Keep an eye on his teeth/gums. If it continues, a visit to the vet may be in order. Also, have you watched him poop and does it look any different? Has the amount or frequency of pooping/peeing changed any? I'm not much help am I?


----------



## linsjean (Oct 9, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> I rarely go by what the bag says...if I did, all my dogs would have been real porkers! You don't say what kind of dog he is.
> 
> He may be teething...or he may just not be as hungry. Is that 3/4 for the day or 3/4 per meal?
> 
> Keep an eye on his teeth/gums. If it continues, a visit to the vet may be in order. Also, have you watched him poop and does it look any different? Has the amount or frequency of pooping/peeing changed any? I'm not much help am I?


Hi, we do not know what breed Buddy is. I bought him off Craig's List. They told me he was half Maltese but the vet and everyone we know says there's not a bit of Maltese in this dog. My avatar (pic) shows what he looks like. We are guessing mostly Spaniel mix.

We have been feeding him 3/4 of a cup each meal (3 times a day). No, his poop and pee don't look any different and the frequency has not changed (although sometimes it's hard to know because we have a fenced backyard and let him run free sometimes).


Thanks.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

It's OK to feed less. He will go through several metabolisim changes as he grows and will just naturally eat less. Of course, any changes in activity level will also have an affect.


----------



## linsjean (Oct 9, 2009)

TooneyDogs said:


> It's OK to feed less. He will go through several metabolisim changes as he grows and will just naturally eat less. Of course, any changes in activity level will also have an affect.


Thank you! This helps a lot. Buddy sometimes gets less exercise on some days. Now that I am on that subject, I've got him to walk on the treadmill for about 20 seconds  But he's still clumsy and new at it. Maybe soon we can get him tired out that way, in addition to walks outside.

We (housemate and I) just got back from a walk with him, and we saw a lady walking her dog. I asked her if she had a friendly dog and she said, "OH YES, he's the friendliest dog ever!" I asked if Buddy could socialize with it. She said "of course!" And that dog first growled at Buddy. Lady said, "oh, he just does that when he's playing". Then her dog nipped at Buddy. I said, "obviously your dog has not been socialized and it is not the friendliest dog ever!" and walked off. I'm sorry, but some folks "THINK" their dogs are angels when they obviously have not been trained properly. I even corrected Buddy when he jumped on that lady.

This is a lot of work. And my housemate undermines all my discipline efforts. Not only that, but he lets Buddy into his shop (garage) and today he picked up a bolt off the ground and took off with it. I said to him, "do you want to kill Buddy?" He didn't even answer me. 

Excuse me for venting.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think he's teething and probably his teeth hurt to chew the kibble. Add some hot water to his food, wait until it softens, he should gobble that up pretty quick. It happens sometimes around teething time. 

Check his teeth see if there are loose ones?


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Alpha gave some good advice. Your dog definitely should be narrower at the waist than the hips and chest. You
should be able to easily feel the ribs, but not see them. Each dog is different.
Standard recommendations are a good place to start, but each dog must have its
food and exercise adjusted to its individual needs. Here is a link to a good
illustrated guide, http://www.longliveyourdog.com/twoplus/RateYourDog.aspx


----------



## linsjean (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks very much. Buddy's ribs can be felt but not seen. He looks to be the right weight.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

There are puppies that like to show off their ribs. Would you believe we had a Lab that was that way? It might not be a bad idea to let the vet have a look. Otherwise, if you are feeding a decent food, leave well enough alone. It is common for German Shepherds, Boxers, Great Danes, Salukis, and some other breeds to be difficult to keep the ribs hidden. They do just fine.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

linsjean said:


> Thanks very much. Buddy's ribs can be felt but not seen. He looks to be the right weight.


That's about right for most dogs. You should be able to feel the ribs but not see them. Also you should see a tuck from the side and a definite "waistline" from above. 

However, in some breeds the tucks are more pronounced and you should see the ribs. Greyhounds and some other sighthounds for example. So with a mixed breed you may have to guess.


----------

